# Childhood Vaccinations Calendar for Spain



## Tallulah

I've just taken my twins for their 12 year health revision with the paediatrician this morning and because they missed out in the UK on a meningitis c and hepatitis vac they had their first of three doses this morning.

Just wanted to put up this link for those of you with young children/babies here - it's a useful one because you just click on your region in Spain and it comes up with the calendar of which vaccinations they need and when.

Tallulah.x


Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Infancia - Vacunaciones - Programa - Calendarios


----------



## jojo

Excellent!! How are they in Spain for those who refuse to let their children have these vaccines?? In the UK, they really can be quite difficult, fortunately I worked for the health service so got away with it. But surgeries in the UK actually get given money by the government for every vaccine given so they have a vested interest. I wonder if its like that here?


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Excellent!! How are they in Spain for those who refuse to let their children have these vaccines?? In the UK, they really can be quite difficult, fortunately I worked for the health service so got away with it. But surgeries in the UK actually get given money by the government for every vaccine given so they have a vested interest. I wonder if its like that here?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


To be honest I don't know Jo - all I know is that they are very encouraging of it. I know it's a personal choice in the UK - we've had all ours immunised anyway and there's never been a problem. Perhaps others will comment whether they have declined vaccinations of their children and if there were any "negative comments" from the health service on it.

Sorry, just wanted to add that children will only need to be immunised against "Varicela" (Chicken Pox) at 12 years old if they have not contracted it before this time.

Girls will be immunised with the HPV vac (against cervical cancer) at 14 here (I think they're looking at from 12 yo onwards in the UK). The paediatrician also commented that they are now looking into a variant of the HPV vac for boys now.


xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> Excellent!! How are they in Spain for those who refuse to let their children have these vaccines?? In the UK, they really can be quite difficult, fortunately I worked for the health service so got away with it. But surgeries in the UK actually get given money by the government for every vaccine given so they have a vested interest. I wonder if its like that here?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I think it's pretty much like that here too, although I remember our doctor at the time (who was from Sanitas) advising against a hepatitis vaccine that was for babies because of the very slight risk of a baby getting infected with that type of hepatitis


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think it's pretty much like that here too, although I remember our doctor at the time (who was from Sanitas) advising against a hepatitis vaccine that was for babies because of the very slight risk of a baby getting infected with that type of hepatitis


I have a great mistrust the pharmaceutical industry and the huge amounts of money involved. Having seen the facts and figures, I got the impression that they make an expensive drug and then see what illness it may cure or prevent and lobby/pay experts to insist that the country needs it. So I never have let my children have any vaccinations - in fact I wouldnt even let them near anti biotics unless it was life or death - so far, so good!!!!??

I'm just a weirdo tho! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> I have a great mistrust the pharmaceutical industry and the huge amounts of money involved. Having seen the facts and figures, I got the impression that they make an expensive drug and then see what illness it may cure or prevent and lobby/pay experts to insist that the country needs it. So I never have let my children have any vaccinations - in fact I wouldnt even let them near anti biotics unless it was life or death - so far, so good!!!!??
> 
> I'm just a weirdo tho!
> 
> Jo xxx


No, OH and I are pretty much along those lines too, but as we have a shock horror experience, which I'll pm you about, we're not so 100% convinced either way. For example we didn't get a swine 'flu vaccine although we both work in "high risk" jobs and we would never get the 'flu vaccine. But generally speaking 'flu isn't a life or death experience whereas smallpox is.
Anyway, no two ways about it, the phamaceutical industry makes a bomb out of other peoples' misery and ignorance.


----------



## jimenato

Tallulah said:


> To be honest I don't know Jo - all I know is that they are very encouraging of it. I know it's a personal choice in the UK - we've had all ours immunised anyway and there's never been a problem. Perhaps others will comment whether they have declined vaccinations of their children and if there were any "negative comments" from the health service on it.
> 
> Sorry, just wanted to add that children will only need to be immunised against "Varicela" (Chicken Pox) at 12 years old if they have not contracted it before this time.
> 
> Girls will be immunised with the HPV vac (against cervical cancer) at 14 here (I think they're looking at from 12 yo onwards in the UK). The paediatrician also commented that they are now looking into a variant of the HPV vac for boys now.
> 
> 
> xxxx


I did hear that a couple here had declined to have their children immunised and that the local school were _very_ reluctant to take them although they did in the end.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jimenato said:


> I did hear that a couple here had declined to have their children immunised and that the local school were _very_ reluctant to take them although they did in the end.


Hadn't thought about that, but I only remember being asked for proof of vaccination in play school and for summer activities organised by the town hall. I'm pretty sure I didn't have to provide anything for primary and definitely not for secondary.


----------



## xabiaxica

we were asked when dd1 started at secondary school, when she went for her medical

I can't actually provide proof of quite a few of the jabs my 2 have had - they had them in a private clinic in the States (there they would have been refused school without them) & we lost the records - and can't remember where they had them

I can remember pretty much when they had them - & exactly what they had - just not where...........


it wasn't a problem - they just said if we were ever able to remember/get the records, then we should drop them into the medical centre


----------



## jimenato

xabiachica said:


> we were asked when dd1 started at secondary school, when she went for her medical
> 
> I can't actually provide proof of quite a few of the jabs my 2 have had - they had them in a private clinic in the States (there *they would have been refused school without them*) & we lost the records - and can't remember where they had them
> 
> I can remember pretty much when they had them - & exactly what they had - just not where...........
> 
> 
> it wasn't a problem - they just said if we were ever able to remember/get the records, then we should drop them into the medical centre


It seems a bit hard to punish the children for a choice that the parents have made.


----------



## xabiaxica

jimenato said:


> It seems a bit hard to punish the children for a choice that the parents have made.


it does - but nevertheless...........................


----------

